# Rescued Puppy from family that couldn't afford her...



## kjevans79 (Sep 21, 2011)

We rescued this 6 month old puppy from a young man who saved her from certain death during an out of town trip. The family she was living with was too crowded and could not afford her, so he brought her back to his home and immediately put her up for adoption on Craigslist.

She is part Great Pyrenees and we believe possibly part Shepherd. We know almost absolutely nothing about her past few months, other than the above.

She is a beautiful dog and so sweet, but very VERY shy and fearful. She is currently in a large wire kennel in our room away from our pug and two cats. She will eat, and actually ate out of my hand this morning, but she doesn't really come to you to be pet or loved at all yet. She will sniff your outstretched hand and allow you to touch her, but anytime she can corner herself she will.

Never had a dog with this much shyness in her. Was hoping for some good suggestions for first steps in socializing her and gaining her trust and love. We know it will be a slow process, and want to make the right steps. 

We have her scheduled for the vet in 1 week in hopes that by then she will at least be comfortable enough with us that we can take her to the vet and it hopefully won't be quite so traumatic.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## kjevans79 (Sep 21, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mU7wezxlQBS_Khu1Pa-dgw?feat=directlink


Picture here. Sorry about the link not working. /ugh!


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

If it was me I think I would wait on the vet trip until she starts feeling a little bit of security in her new surroundings. No sense compounding her fear. Just have patience and let her come to you when she is ready to. If she is only 6 months she may wind up with little or no ill effects from whatever happened to her. Good luck!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eight years ago I rescued a 9 month old Lab mix on her day of being PTS in a shelter. She was found along side of a dead horse and was emaciated beyond belief. She was scared of everyone and everything. She hated men and children. I just kept her with me by my side all day long with a lot of one-on-one attention.....and I had two other dogs, a Dad and lots of Nieces and Nephews running about. I used food as a positive tool to bond. I always talked softly to her and gave lots of pets and massages to relax her. I did not expect anything more such as training from her until I felt she was ready. She is almost nine years old now and belongs to my Sister and all the Nieces and Nephews she once was afraid of. She loves nothing more than a good pat on the head and a good belly rub from my Dad or a nice walk with the kids. She overcame her fears. It took about a year or so......but was well worth every moment. It can be done!  I wish you luck in your endeavor. I also ditto the crate with a light sheet or small blanket covering the top and three sides to create a safe haven for your pup.  Just always make her crate a happy place with treats as she goes into the crate so she sees it as a fun place to be.


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

Think positive positive. Positive training can be your key. Praise her for everything give her treats for being near you. Don't make eye contacted that cause a shy dog to be more shy. Eye contact in dogs is a sign of aggression and not a good thing. Touch her under the chin and never reach over the head touch the chest. Be as non threshing as you can. Don't force her let her always decide to come to you. She will come around with time. 

If you can get he use to the clicker that could help her come out of her shell. She might fear the sound of the clicker at first. The clicker would be a great way to start communicating with her.


----------

